
I taught a computer to write like Engadget - sushirain
http://www.engadget.com/2015/12/02/neural-network-journalism-philip-k-dick/
======
sushirain
Some of my least favorite quotes:

"A single neural network is never going to be able to write news articles with
actual sense or meaning." \- why not?

"they're never going to be providing you with an honest opinion of a product"
\- and a human reporter is going to be more honest?

